# 10 most common Scripture twistings



## Denton Elliott

I wanted to start a list of what people thought were the 10 most common exegetical mistakes. That is, the 10 most often mis-interpreted scripture quotes/usages. I will start the list with several I am thinking of...

*1) Matthew 18:20
*
For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst.

*2) Philippians 4:13
*
I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.

*3) Matthew 7:1
*
Judge not, that ye be not judged.

*4) Revelation 3:15-17
*
I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth. 

*5) Revelation 3:20
*
Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

*6) 2 Opinions 2:1-2
*
You have a god-shaped whole in your heart. So just ask Jesus into your heart.


----------



## Jake

7. Jeremiah 29:11

'For I know the plans that I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope.' (NASB)

8. Malachi 3:10

"Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, so that there may be food in My house, and test Me now in this," says the LORD of hosts, "if I will not open for you the windows of heaven and pour out for you a blessing until it overflows. (NASB)

9. Romans 8:28

And we know that God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose. (NASB)


----------



## Theognome

10. *John 1:1*

"In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God."

Theognome


----------



## jaybird0827

"A man _that hath_ friends must show himself friendly: and there is a friend _that_ sticketh closer than a brother."
*Proverbs 18:24*

"Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it."
*Proverbs 22:6*


----------



## CharlieJ

This thread isn't very useful unless the participants explain the poor interpretations of the verses and provide better alternatives.


----------



## Theognome

CharlieJ said:


> This thread isn't very useful unless the participants explain the poor interpretations of the verses and provide better alternatives.



The one I posted is one of the main texts by which the JW's deny the deity of Christ and the Trinity.

Theognome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaybird0827

jaybird0827 said:


> "A man _that hath_ friends must show himself friendly: and there is a friend _that_ sticketh closer than a brother."
> *Proverbs 18:24*



In many circles it is pushed (as in dogmatically) that "the friend that sticketh closer than a brother" is Jesus.



> "Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it."
> *Proverbs 22:6*



People insist it means that if you train up a child rightly he will continue to do what is right. If you bring him up under sound teaching and a sound church ministry, he will be converted and faithful for the rest of his life. 

Doesn't wash. Apparently in the original it means that if you train up a child in his own way that he will continue in that.


----------



## Jake

jaybird0827 said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A man _that hath_ friends must show himself friendly: and there is a friend _that_ sticketh closer than a brother."
> *Proverbs 18:24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many circles it is pushed (as in dogmatically) that "the friend that sticketh closer than a brother" is Jesus.
Click to expand...


That's the case in my church (not reformed). 

My music minister quoted it with the singing of this song the other day:



> I am a friend of God
> I am a friend of God
> I am a friend of God
> He calls me friend



Which I do not think is an appropriate song to sing during worship.


----------



## cih1355

> "and He Himself is the propitiation for our sins; and not for ours only, but also for those of the whole world."
> 
> 1 John 2:2



Some people think that the "whole world" means every single person who has ever lived on earth or will live on earth. 



> "Corresponding to that, baptism now saves you--not the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience--through the resurrection of Jesus Christ."
> 
> 1 Peter 3:21



Some people think that this verse is teaching baptismal regeneration.


----------



## Jake

Another verse sometimes used by Armenians or even universalists:

"...God our savior, who does will all men to be saved, and to come to the full knowledge of the truth." -I Timothy 2:3-4 (MYLT)


----------



## Confessor

In John Gill's commentary on Proverbs 18:24, he says:

_and there is a friend [that] sticketh closer than a brother;_
who is to a man as his own soul, (Deuteronomy 13:6) ; and so are of one heart and soul, as Jonathan and David, and the first Christians, were; *this is true of Christ, and may be expressive of the close union between him and his people; and of his close adherence to their cause and interest; and of his constancy and continuance as a friend at all times; and of his faithfulness and unchangeableness as such*; see (Proverbs 17:17) . The Heathens had a deity which presided over friendship, which they called Jupiter Philios F3:* the character best agrees with the true God, who is a friend to men himself, and loves friendship among them.*​
Just food for thought. I thought it referred to the friendship of Christ -- not in a "Jesus is my homeboy" type of way, but still friendship.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Isaiah 53: 5 But he was wounded for our transgressions; he was crushed for our iniquities; upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace, *and with his stripes we are healed.*

This one was used on me today. My cluster headaches are a matter of
1. Not enough faith on my part
2. Not enough faith on the one praying
3. God lying in scripture

Naturally 2 & 3 can't be correct so it is my fault. The young man was not able to prove conclusively it was my faith so then it is "some sin" which I refuse to be released from. Once I do this I will be free from my condition. If only Paul and all those millions of believers who suffer from an ailment would just learn this secret....


----------



## Rich Koster

Rev 4:1 Come up here
Dispensational pre trib rapture teaching.


----------



## Pergamum

One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.


----------



## WaywardNowHome

The thread title should have its value changed from 10 to 1000.


----------



## Webservant

1 John 4:8 - "...............God is love" (truncated)

God is cool, and would never send anyone to hell.


----------



## kalawine

Pergamum said:


> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.



Even though I am a paedobaptist I agree with you that this verse is taken terribly out of context. One reason I hate to see people use it is because it makes us look desperate for scriptural evidence.


----------



## Confessor

Pergamum said:


> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.



It's usually used to say that they are considered part of the covenant community, the minor premise of a paedobaptist syllogism (Major: All covenant members are baptized; Minor: children of believers are covenant members; etc.).

I realize you would still disagree with that, but it's far from a _twisting_ to use that for paedobaptism.


----------



## Pergamum

Confessor said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually used to say that they are considered part of the covenant community, the minor premise of a paedobaptist syllogism (Major: All covenant members are baptized; Minor: children of believers are covenant members; etc.).
> 
> I realize you would still disagree with that, but it's far from a _twisting_ to use that for paedobaptism.
Click to expand...


It's still twisting it. Come on, admit it...just a little bit.


----------



## Gloria

I've seen Romans 4:17 be abused on numerous occasions. Some use it for the purpose of teaching that* man* can speak things into existence. (Name it, claim it). Kinda like the "law of attraction" for Churchians.


----------



## Confessor

Pergamum said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually used to say that they are considered part of the covenant community, the minor premise of a paedobaptist syllogism (Major: All covenant members are baptized; Minor: children of believers are covenant members; etc.).
> 
> I realize you would still disagree with that, but it's far from a _twisting_ to use that for paedobaptism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still twisting it. Come on, admit it...just a little bit.
Click to expand...


I don't know if your "come on, admit it...just a little bit" was intended to make me laugh or not, but it did. 

-----Added 6/22/2009 at 10:59:56 EST-----

Oh, and how can I forget? "You are not under law, but under grace," Rom. 6:14.


----------



## Poimen

*John 10:10b* (a la Joel Osteen):



> I have come that they may have life, and that they may have it more abundantly.



The life promised is not abundant riches, health or the like. The life promised here is the life of the shepherd who lays down His life for His sheep (vs. 11) so that they may have eternal life (vs. 28).


----------



## VictorBravo

I've heard Luke 11:46 used to berate lawyers:



> And he said, Woe unto you also, ye lawyers! for ye lade men with burdens grievous to be borne, and ye yourselves touch not the burdens with one of your fingers.




Talk about out of context. I've known lawyers to touch a burden with a finger,. . . maybe once. . . while wearing heavy gloves. . . . 

Uh, let me look for another one.


----------



## kalawine

victorbravo said:


> I've heard Luke 11:46 used to berate lawyers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he said, Woe unto you also, ye lawyers! for ye lade men with burdens grievous to be borne, and ye yourselves touch not the burdens with one of your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about out of context. I've known lawyers to touch a burden with a finger,. . . maybe once. . . while wearing heavy gloves. . . .
> 
> Uh, let me look for another one.
Click to expand...


 How very, very sad  that you know someone who would believe that.  Of course, I know some folks who believe even stranger things.


----------



## AThornquist

Maybe I just passed it by accident, but wow! no one said John 3:16?!


----------



## ww

I Corinthians 3:1-3 to teach there are 2 classes of Christians the Carnal and the Spiritual Christian who both co-exist and will inherit the Kingdom of God.


----------



## kalawine

Pergamum said:


> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.



As much as I respect the Confessor (brilliant young man isn't he?) Jesus said, "Let the children come unto me" because his disciples were rebuking those bringing the children to him and sending the children away.


----------



## mvdm

John 18:36:

_"My kingdom is not of this world."_

Herman Bavinck counters the oft-encountered dualistic twist of Jesus' words:

_Christ has indeed stated that his kingdom is not of this world, but he is not a spiritual king in the sense that he has absolutely no interest in external and earthly things. On the contrary, he assumed a fully human nature and came into the world not to condemn the world but to save it. Christ planted his kingdom in that world and made sure that it could exist in it, and, like leaven, have a transforming impact in all areas of life.”_


----------



## Kevin

Mt 3:16 as a proof that Jesus was dunked.

16And Jesus, when he was baptized, went up straightway out of the water: and, lo, the heavens were opened unto him, and he saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove, and lighting upon him:


----------



## Confessor

kalawine said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I respect the Confessor (brilliant young man isn't he?) Jesus said, "Let the children come unto me" because his disciples were rebuking those bringing the children to him and sending the children away.
Click to expand...


I would say this still provides evidence for children's being in the covenant community, but we can just leave it at this.  Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## kalawine

Confessor said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I respect the Confessor (brilliant young man isn't he?) Jesus said, "Let the children come unto me" because his disciples were rebuking those bringing the children to him and sending the children away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this still provides evidence for children's being in the covenant community, but we can just leave it at this.  Thank you for the compliment.
Click to expand...


Maybe I've been too hasty. I think I know how you're applying it now. I'd like to see another thread on that subject.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Confessor

kalawine said:


> Maybe I've been too hasty. I think I know how you're applying it now. I'd like to see another thread on that subject.



Honestly, I don't know enough about it to make a watertight paedobaptist argument for it. But I just figured it wasn't an example of Scripture-twisting. It may be mistaken, but not an overblown mistake.


----------



## kalawine

Confessor said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I've been too hasty. I think I know how you're applying it now. I'd like to see another thread on that subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't know enough about it to make a watertight paedobaptist argument for it. But I just figured it wasn't an example of Scripture-twisting. It may be mistaken, but not an overblown mistake.
Click to expand...


Well, I've heard it used before and it didn't appeal to me. But that could just be because it wasn't presented very well or because I was missing something (which in my case is very possible if not likely  ). 

Now you've got me wanting to dig into it. Thanks! I needed a subject to jump on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Denton Elliott

Denton Elliott said:


> I wanted to start a list of what people thought were the 10 most common exegetical mistakes. That is, the 10 most often mis-interpreted scripture quotes/usages. I will start the list with several I am thinking of...
> 
> *1) Matthew 18:20
> *
> For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst.
> 
> *2) Philippians 4:13
> *
> I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.
> 
> *3) Matthew 7:1
> *
> Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> *4) Revelation 3:15-17
> *
> I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.
> 
> *5) Revelation 3:20
> *
> Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.
> 
> *6) 2 Opinions 2:1-2
> *
> You have a god-shaped whole in your heart. So just ask Jesus into your heart.



So here are my abbreviated answers to how these are incorrectly used...

1) should be in context with church discipline,
2) should be in context with evangelism and speaking the Gospel to people while in the midst of being persecuted (not with boxing ),
3) is talking about the state of a man's eternal soul,
4) hot is good and cold is good...people keep saying that hot is good and cold is bad. It has to do with the good use of the hot and cold waters from the surrounding cities and after it is piped in to Laodecia it is lukewarm and nasty. Jesus would rather we be for him (hot or cold) and not on the fence (lukewarm),
5) should be in context with a repentant church (i.e. believers) and not used for calling the unregenerate.


----------



## Confessor

Denton Elliott said:


> 4) hot is good and cold is good...people keep saying that hot is good and cold is bad. It has to do with the good use of the hot and cold waters from the surrounding cities and after it is piped in to Laodecia it is lukewarm and nasty. Jesus would rather we be for him (hot or cold) and not on the fence (lukewarm),



I thought "cold" referred to full-fledged unbelief, and that Christ hated lukewarmness because it reproaches His name. People don't think bad of Christ when they see atheism, but they do when they see garbage done in the name of Christ.

Actually, yeah, your explanation makes more sense. I remember a sermon where the preacher described the cold and hot water of other towns as good and Laodicea's water as lukewarm, tepid, and stale. But on the other hand, how can we say lukewarm is "on the fence" if hot and cold represent the same thing?


----------



## Denton Elliott

Confessor said:


> Denton Elliott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) hot is good and cold is good...people keep saying that hot is good and cold is bad. It has to do with the good use of the hot and cold waters from the surrounding cities and after it is piped in to Laodecia it is lukewarm and nasty. Jesus would rather we be for him (hot or cold) and not on the fence (lukewarm),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "cold" referred to full-fledged unbelief, and that Christ hated lukewarmness because it reproaches His name. People don't think bad of Christ when they see atheism, but they do when they see garbage done in the name of Christ.
> 
> Actually, yeah, your explanation makes more sense. I remember a sermon where the preacher described the cold and hot water of other towns as good and Laodicea's water as lukewarm, tepid, and stale. But on the other hand, how can we say lukewarm is "on the fence" if hot and cold represent the same thing?
Click to expand...


Because Jesus says in verse 15:

I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: *I would thou wert cold or hot.*

I believe it is clear that Jesus is saying be for Him. Why would Jesus rather someone be totally against Him? That's what clinches it for me, as well as the historical context of the two cities which were known for their good and useful water which was hot in one city and nice and cold in the other city.


----------



## Confessor

Denton Elliott said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton Elliott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) hot is good and cold is good...people keep saying that hot is good and cold is bad. It has to do with the good use of the hot and cold waters from the surrounding cities and after it is piped in to Laodecia it is lukewarm and nasty. Jesus would rather we be for him (hot or cold) and not on the fence (lukewarm),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "cold" referred to full-fledged unbelief, and that Christ hated lukewarmness because it reproaches His name. People don't think bad of Christ when they see atheism, but they do when they see garbage done in the name of Christ.
> 
> Actually, yeah, your explanation makes more sense. I remember a sermon where the preacher described the cold and hot water of other towns as good and Laodicea's water as lukewarm, tepid, and stale. But on the other hand, how can we say lukewarm is "on the fence" if hot and cold represent the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Jesus says in verse 15:
> 
> I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: *I would thou wert cold or hot.*
> 
> I believe it is clear that Jesus is saying be for Him. Why would Jesus rather someone be totally against Him? That's what clinches it for me, as well as the historical context of the two cities which were known for their good and useful water which was hot in one city and nice and cold in the other city.
Click to expand...


Well, it would still make sense if He were saying that He'd prefer they be outright unbelievers than false Christians. In that case, their eternal state would be the same, except the Church would not be internally damaged.


----------



## Denton Elliott

Confessor said:


> Well, it would still make sense if He were saying that He'd prefer they be outright unbelievers than false Christians. In that case, their eternal state would be the same, except the Church would not be internally damaged.



Except for the historical account that both the hot and cold waters were good!

"The lukewarmness for which, thanks to this letter, the name of Laodicea has become proverbial, may reflect the condition of the city's water supply. The water supplied by the spring ... was tepid and nauseous by the time it was piped to Laodicea, unlike the therapeutic hot water of Hierapolis or the refreshing cold water of Colossae (Rudwick and Green 1958); hence the Lord's words, 'Would that you were cold or hot!'" (The Anchor Bible Dictionary).

Here's the article I got this quote from: Laodicea, Turkey | Lycus River Valley | Colosse, Hierapolis


----------



## Pergamum

okay, to be fair to the Presbyterians:


Philip and the eunuch: they both go down into the water to be baptised and all the baptists say AHA, and then the text says that they both came out of the water doesn't it? Was philip dunked too?


----------



## Confessor

Denton Elliott said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would still make sense if He were saying that He'd prefer they be outright unbelievers than false Christians. In that case, their eternal state would be the same, except the Church would not be internally damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the historical account that both the hot and cold waters were good!
> 
> "The lukewarmness for which, thanks to this letter, the name of Laodicea has become proverbial, may reflect the condition of the city's water supply. The water supplied by the spring ... was tepid and nauseous by the time it was piped to Laodicea, unlike the therapeutic hot water of Hierapolis or the refreshing cold water of Colossae (Rudwick and Green 1958); hence the Lord's words, 'Would that you were cold or hot!'" (The Anchor Bible Dictionary).
> 
> Here's the article I got this quote from: Laodicea, Turkey | Lycus River Valley | Colosse, Hierapolis
Click to expand...


While I know he's not infallible, I just quickly checked John Gill's commentary and he also stated that coldness refers to non-religion.


----------



## ExGentibus

Two verses that have been shot at me repeatedly: 

2 Cor. 3:6 "for the letter killeth, but the spirit giveth life." The Apostle is talking abouth Law and Gospel, but most evangelarminians do not even suspect anything like that and use this verse as to say "_I don't waste my time reading all those dead books to learn useless theological niceties. I just follow the Spirit._"

Rev. 3:20 "Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me." This one is used to support the necessity of human cooperation and willingness to "_open the door of our heart to Christ and make the decision to let Him save us._"

Then of course there are the classical arminian bullets like John 3.16, 1 Tim. 2.4-6 and 2 Pet. 3.9.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

The HCSB _Apologetics Study Bible_ contains a large list of twisted Scriptures.

AMR


----------



## cbryant

Romans 8:28 - And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose (ESV). Too often this is used by well meaning Christians to try and provide comfort to those in grief.


----------



## WaywardNowHome

cbryant said:


> Romans 8:28 - And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose (ESV). Too often this is used by well meaning Christians to try and provide comfort to those in grief.



What is the correct interpretation of that verse? Is it to be used only in the context of salvation?

Even still, I've used that verse to comfort fellow brethren, knowing that no matter what happens here on earth, in the end we will be with Christ for eternity.


----------



## Confessor

WaywardNowHome said:


> cbryant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 8:28 - And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose (ESV). Too often this is used by well meaning Christians to try and provide comfort to those in grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the correct interpretation of that verse to be used only in the context of salvation? Even still, I've used that verse to comfort fellow brethren, knowing that no matter what happens here on earth, in the end we will be with Christ for eternity.
Click to expand...


The point is that it doesn't apply to reprobates.


----------



## WaywardNowHome

Confessor said:


> WaywardNowHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbryant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 8:28 - And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose (ESV). Too often this is used by well meaning Christians to try and provide comfort to those in grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the correct interpretation of that verse to be used only in the context of salvation? Even still, I've used that verse to comfort fellow brethren, knowing that no matter what happens here on earth, in the end we will be with Christ for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it doesn't apply to reprobates.
Click to expand...


Alright. In that case,


----------



## ww

Matt 5:17 "Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to *fulfill* them."

The Theonomist twists this Scripture to argue for the continuation of the Mosaic Law in an Establishmentarian way in all Nations when the last National Covenant was made with Israel. 



> The WCF states:
> 
> God was pleased to give to the people of Israel, as a church under age, ceremonial laws, containing several typical ordinances, partly of worship, prefiguring Christ, His graces, actions, sufferings, and benefits; and partly, holding forth divers instructions of moral duties. All which ceremonial laws are now abrogated, under the New Testament. To them also, as a body politic, He gave sundry judicial law, which expired together with the state of that people; not obliging any other now, further than the general equity thereof may require (19.3-4).


----------



## DMcFadden

"There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus." Gal 3:28

All you need is one part Gal 3:28, one dash of Phoebe, and two pinches of 1 Tim 2:12 with either a Paul Jewett or cultural interpretation, bake it for a hour at 325 degrees and . . . presto you have evangelical feminism!!!


----------



## PresbyDane

I am currently listening to Paul Washer sermons as a preperration for him comming to Denmark in 3 weeks and he says that the number 1 most twisted scripture verse is "Judge not, lest ye be judged"


----------



## Rich Koster

DMcFadden said:


> "There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus." Gal 3:28
> 
> All you need is one part Gal 3:28, one dash of Phoebe, and two pinches of 1 Tim 2:12 with either a Paul Jewett or cultural interpretation, bake it for a hour at 325 degrees and . . . presto you have evangelical feminism!!!



Yep......FYI my signature is soon to change (the ABC part).


----------



## Fly Caster

*Mat 22:21 ..."Therefore render to Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and to God the things that are God's." *

Used to argue unqualified submission to every claim of Caesar. Also,
Rom 13:1, Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

"He has told you, O man, what is good;
and what does the Lord require of you
but to do justice, and to love kindness,
and to walk humbly with your God?"
--Micah 6:8

This text is used by the liberal Marxist/liberation theology proponents in mainline churches, _ad nauseum_.


----------



## Theogenes

What about John 3:16 which has been twisted by Arminians to support their views against unconditional election.


----------



## Confessor

whitway said:


> Matt 5:17 "Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to *fulfill* them."
> 
> The Theonomist twists this Scripture to argue for the continuation of the Mosaic Law in an Establishmentarian way in all Nations when the last National Covenant was made with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WCF states:
> 
> God was pleased to give to the people of Israel, as a church under age, ceremonial laws, containing several typical ordinances, partly of worship, prefiguring Christ, His graces, actions, sufferings, and benefits; and partly, holding forth divers instructions of moral duties. All which ceremonial laws are now abrogated, under the New Testament. To them also, as a body politic, He gave sundry judicial law, which expired together with the state of that people; not obliging any other now, further than the general equity thereof may require (19.3-4).
Click to expand...


If the non-Theonomist interpretation of WCF 19 is correct, then the divines would have been contradicting themselves (WCF 23:3):

III. Civil magistrates may not assume to themselves the administration of the Word and sacraments; or the power of the keys of the kingdom of heaven;[5] yet he has authority, and it is his duty, to take order that unity and peace be preserved in the Church, *that the truth of God be kept pure and entire, that all blasphemies and heresies be suppressed, all corruptions and abuses in worship and discipline prevented or reformed, and all the ordainances of God duly settled, administrated, and observed.*[6] For the better effecting whereof, he has power to call synods, to be present at them and to provide that whatsoever is transacted in them be according to the mind of God.[7]

[6] Isaiah 49:23; Psalm 122:9; Ezra 7:23, 25-28; *Leviticus 24:16; Deuteronomy 13:5, 6, 12*; 2 Kings 18:4; 1 Chronicles 13:1-8; 2 Kings 24:1-25; 2 Chronicles 34:33; 15:12-13​
Leviticus 24:16 -- _And he that blasphemeth the name of the Lord, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him: as well the stranger, as he that is born in the land, when he blasphemeth the name of the Lord, shall be put to death._

Deuteronomy 13:5, 6, 12 -- _And that prophet, or that dreamer of dreams, shall be put to death; because he hath spoken to turn you away from the Lord your God, which brought you out of the land of Egypt, and redeemed you out of the house of bondage, to thrust thee out of the way which the Lord thy God commanded thee to walk in. So shalt thou put the evil away from the midst of thee. 6 If thy brother, the son of thy mother, or thy son, or thy daughter, or the wife of thy bosom, or thy friend, which is as thine own soul, entice thee secretly, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which thou hast not known, thou, nor thy fathers. 12 If thou shalt hear say in one of thy cities, which the Lord thy God hath given thee to dwell there, saying, etc._

This is clearly far from an example of Scripture twisting. I suggest we be more charitable to our opponents.


----------



## Knoxienne

Fly Caster said:


> *Mat 22:21 ..."Therefore render to Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and to God the things that are God's." *
> 
> Used to argue unqualified submission to every claim of Caesar. Also,
> Rom 13:1, Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God.



Thank you for mentioning those scriptures so I didn't have to. 

I like what Pastor John Weaver says - most people who say render unto Caesar never mention that the same bible that says "render unto Caesar" tells us what _belongs_ to Caesar. If we let Caesar decide, he'll take everything we have.

-----Added 6/24/2009 at 11:48:38 EST-----



DMcFadden said:


> "There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus." Gal 3:28
> 
> All you need is one part Gal 3:28, one dash of Phoebe, and two pinches of 1 Tim 2:12 with either a Paul Jewett or cultural interpretation, bake it for a hour at 325 degrees and . . . presto you have evangelical feminism!!!



Another favorite verse of the Marxists.


----------



## ww

Confessor said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt 5:17 "Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to *fulfill* them."
> 
> The Theonomist twists this Scripture to argue for the continuation of the Mosaic Law in an Establishmentarian way in all Nations when the last National Covenant was made with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WCF states:
> 
> God was pleased to give to the people of Israel, as a church under age, ceremonial laws, containing several typical ordinances, partly of worship, prefiguring Christ, His graces, actions, sufferings, and benefits; and partly, holding forth divers instructions of moral duties. All which ceremonial laws are now abrogated, under the New Testament. To them also, as a body politic, He gave sundry judicial law, which expired together with the state of that people; not obliging any other now, further than the general equity thereof may require (19.3-4).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the non-Theonomist interpretation of WCF 19 is correct, then the divines would have been contradicting themselves (WCF 23:3):
> 
> III. Civil magistrates may not assume to themselves the administration of the Word and sacraments; or the power of the keys of the kingdom of heaven;[5] yet he has authority, and it is his duty, to take order that unity and peace be preserved in the Church, *that the truth of God be kept pure and entire, that all blasphemies and heresies be suppressed, all corruptions and abuses in worship and discipline prevented or reformed, and all the ordainances of God duly settled, administrated, and observed.*[6] For the better effecting whereof, he has power to call synods, to be present at them and to provide that whatsoever is transacted in them be according to the mind of God.[7]
> 
> [6] Isaiah 49:23; Psalm 122:9; Ezra 7:23, 25-28; *Leviticus 24:16; Deuteronomy 13:5, 6, 12*; 2 Kings 18:4; 1 Chronicles 13:1-8; 2 Kings 24:1-25; 2 Chronicles 34:33; 15:12-13​
> Leviticus 24:16 -- _And he that blasphemeth the name of the Lord, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him: as well the stranger, as he that is born in the land, when he blasphemeth the name of the Lord, shall be put to death._
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:5, 6, 12 -- _And that prophet, or that dreamer of dreams, shall be put to death; because he hath spoken to turn you away from the Lord your God, which brought you out of the land of Egypt, and redeemed you out of the house of bondage, to thrust thee out of the way which the Lord thy God commanded thee to walk in. So shalt thou put the evil away from the midst of thee. 6 If thy brother, the son of thy mother, or thy son, or thy daughter, or the wife of thy bosom, or thy friend, which is as thine own soul, entice thee secretly, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which thou hast not known, thou, nor thy fathers. 12 If thou shalt hear say in one of thy cities, which the Lord thy God hath given thee to dwell there, saying, etc._
> 
> This is clearly far from an example of Scripture twisting. I suggest we be more charitable to our opponents.
Click to expand...


First I subscribe to the 1788 WCF as do a great majority of Reformed Presbyterians in America today and it states the following.



> 3. Civil magistrates may not assume to themselves the administration of the Word and sacraments; or the power of the keys of the kingdom of heaven; or, in the least, interfere in the matter so faith. Yet, as nursing fathers, it is the duty of civil magistrates to protect the Church of our common Lord, without giving the preference to any denomination of Christians above the rest, in such a manner that all ecclesiastical persons whatever shall enjoy the full, free, and unquestioned liberty of discharging every part of their sacred functions, without violence or danger. And, as Jesus Christ hath appointed a regular government and discipline in his Church, no law of any commonwealth should interfere with, let, or hinder, the due exercise thereof, among the voluntary members of any denomination of Christians, according to their own profession and belief. It is the duty of civil magistrates to protect the person and good name of all their people, in such an effectual manner as that no person be suffered, either upon pretence of religion or of infidelity, to offer any indignity, violence, abuse, or injury to any other person whatsoever: and to take order, that all religious and ecclesiastical assemblies be held without molestation or disturbance.




Secondly do you mean as charitable as this was by Mr Van der Molen to those who embrace Two Kingdom Theology? 



> John 18:36:
> 
> "My kingdom is not of this world."
> 
> Herman Bavinck counters the oft-encountered dualistic twist of Jesus' words:
> 
> Christ has indeed stated that his kingdom is not of this world, but he is not a spiritual king in the sense that he has absolutely no interest in external and earthly things. On the contrary, he assumed a fully human nature and came into the world not to condemn the world but to save it. Christ planted his kingdom in that world and made sure that it could exist in it, and, like leaven, have a transforming impact in all areas of life.”


----------



## Confessor

Wayne,

1. My point still stands in that the original divines could not have meant that lest they contradicted themselves. That others subscribe to a later document does not negate this fact.

2. I am sorry if other Theonomists have been ungracious. But that doesn't mean charity shouldn't be pursued. And besides, Van der Molen's use of "twist" in that passage is in an entirely different context from this thread. His refers to a general misuse; this thread refers to more grievous contortions of the text (hence "top 10"). If you think that Theonomists are twisting Scripture, then that's okay, but please don't present it as if "everyone knows" that those crazy Theonomists just terribly twist Scripture. You didn't say that, but that is implied from its inclusion in a top-10 list.


----------



## ww

Confessor said:


> Wayne,
> 
> 1. My point still stands in that the original divines could not have meant that lest they contradicted themselves. That others subscribe to a later document does not negate this fact.
> 
> 2. I am sorry if other Theonomists have been ungracious. But that doesn't mean charity shouldn't be pursued. And besides, Van der Molen's use of "twist" in that passage is in an entirely different context from this thread. His refers to a general misuse; this thread refers to more grievous contortions of the text (hence "top 10"). If you think that Theonomists are twisting Scripture, then that's okay, but please don't present it as if "everyone knows" that those crazy Theonomists just terribly twist Scripture. You didn't say that, but that is implied from its inclusion in a top-10 list.



That "others" Ben, most of the Reformed Presbyterian denominations in America subscribe to the 1788 WCF so your desire to take us back isn't going to fly with me. 

This is just another example of the one sidedness of folks like yourself who can allow his comment to fly as if no big deal saying that those "crazy Dualist, it's obvious that they are twisting Scripture" and then jump on mine. 

I appreciate your desire to moderate this thread Ben but if you are not a Moderator then I ask you at this point to take it up with one rather than trying to correct me publicly as one. I don't appreciate it.


----------



## Skyler

Maybe this thread should've been "10 most common non-confessional Scripture twistings"...


----------



## Jim Miller

*Children Obey your parents Eph 6:1*

This is used by Gothardites in my church to justify refusing to allow their adult children to move away, and get jobs!


----------



## Claudiu

Denton Elliott said:


> I wanted to start a list of what people thought were the 10 most common exegetical mistakes. That is, the 10 most often mis-interpreted scripture quotes/usages. I will start the list with several I am thinking of...
> 
> *1) Matthew 18:20
> *
> For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst.
> 
> *2) Philippians 4:13
> *
> I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.
> 
> *3) Matthew 7:1
> *
> Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> *4) Revelation 3:15-17
> *
> I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.
> 
> *5) Revelation 3:20
> *
> Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.
> 
> *6) 2 Opinions 2:1-2
> *
> You have a god-shaped whole in your heart. So just ask Jesus into your heart.




I was wondering how people use the first verse (Matthew 18:20) wrong? Do any of you have an experience of someone using this wrongly?


----------



## jaybird0827

cecat90 said:


> Denton Elliott said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1) Matthew 18:20
> *
> For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how people use the first verse (Matthew 18:20) wrong? Do any of you have an experience of someone using this wrongly?
Click to expand...


Consider the immediate context of the verse. The lost sheep ... if thy brother shall trespass against thee ... two or three witnesses ... tell it to the church ... and so on. 

The verse applies, for instance, to a meeting of the Session (what we Presbyterians call the elders collectively) of the local congregation. Telling it to the church may mean reporting it to the Session. 

People misapply this verse it all the time to things like the noon prayer meeting or bible study at work, or a social gathering in which all those present are professing Christians.


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming

Serious question: are any of you troubled by the way 2 Chron 7:14 is hauled out and dusted off for the National Day of Prayer?

"_f my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land."

Comments are often made that strike me as that if Americans would just start praying, we would see the transformation of our country into the Kingdom of God. Crime, abortion, soft economy, Democrats in power ... all gone! 

For certain, God has hearkened to pagan, praying nations, unless we are to ignore Nineveh. But this verse is a covenant promise to Israel, and does not apply in the same way to other nations, ancient or modern. 

Such use of the verse has always smacked of American exceptionalism to me. Am I alone here? Have well-meaning Christians in other nations attempted to apply it in their own context?_


----------



## Confessor

whitway said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne,
> 
> 1. My point still stands in that the original divines could not have meant that lest they contradicted themselves. That others subscribe to a later document does not negate this fact.
> 
> 2. I am sorry if other Theonomists have been ungracious. But that doesn't mean charity shouldn't be pursued. And besides, Van der Molen's use of "twist" in that passage is in an entirely different context from this thread. His refers to a general misuse; this thread refers to more grievous contortions of the text (hence "top 10"). If you think that Theonomists are twisting Scripture, then that's okay, but please don't present it as if "everyone knows" that those crazy Theonomists just terribly twist Scripture. You didn't say that, but that is implied from its inclusion in a top-10 list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "others" Ben, most of the Reformed Presbyterian denominations in America subscribe to the 1788 WCF so your desire to take us back isn't going to fly with me.
> 
> This is just another example of the one sidedness of folks like yourself who can allow his comment to fly as if no big deal saying that those "crazy Dualist, it's obvious that they are twisting Scripture" and then jump on mine.
> 
> I appreciate your desire to moderate this thread Ben but if you are not a Moderator then I ask you at this point to take it up with one rather than trying to correct me publicly as one. I don't appreciate it.
Click to expand...


Wayne,

I am sincerely sorry if I upset you.

Ben


----------



## Knoxienne

Reluctantly Reforming said:


> Serious question: are any of you troubled by the way 2 Chron 7:14 is hauled out and dusted off for the National Day of Prayer?
> 
> "_f my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land."
> 
> Comments are often made that strike me as that if Americans would just start praying, we would see the transformation of our country into the Kingdom of God. Crime, abortion, soft economy, Democrats in power ... all gone!
> 
> For certain, God has hearkened to pagan, praying nations, unless we are to ignore Nineveh. But this verse is a covenant promise to Israel, and does not apply in the same way to other nations, ancient or modern.
> 
> Such use of the verse has always smacked of American exceptionalism to me. Am I alone here? Have well-meaning Christians in other nations attempted to apply it in their own context?_


_

I think it's a fine scripture to use for any nation - I just don't like it used within the context of the pluralistic, vapid, "national day of prayer" movement.
_


----------



## Denton Elliott

Re4mdant said:


> I am currently listening to Paul Washer sermons as a preperration for him comming to Denmark in 3 weeks and he says that the number 1 most twisted scripture verse is "Judge not, lest ye be judged"



Yeah and then he likes to reply, "Twist not Scripture, lest ye be of Satan".


----------



## jaybird0827

Reluctantly Reforming said:


> Serious question: are any of you troubled by the way 2 Chron 7:14 is hauled out and dusted off for the National Day of Prayer?
> 
> "_f my people who are called by my name humble themselves, and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and heal their land."
> 
> Comments are often made that strike me as that if Americans would just start praying, we would see the transformation of our country into the Kingdom of God. Crime, abortion, soft economy, Democrats in power ... all gone!
> 
> For certain, God has hearkened to pagan, praying nations, unless we are to ignore Nineveh. But this verse is a covenant promise to Israel, and does not apply in the same way to other nations, ancient or modern.
> 
> Such use of the verse has always smacked of American exceptionalism to me. Am I alone here? Have well-meaning Christians in other nations attempted to apply it in their own context?_


_

No, you're not alone. Ever since realizing that the Israel of God under the NT is the church, it drives me up the proverbial wall!

Since II Chronicles 7:14 contains a covenant promise to Israel, then we have the hope that the promise continues to the church. If we desire reformation in the church (and I hope that we do), then we are the ones who need to humble ourselves before God and repent of our corporate sins, and then pray that God may graciously grant us that repentance and restore his favor to the church.

Sure, I hear "Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD;" but the verse goes on to say, "and the people whom he hath chosen for his own inheritance." (Psalm 33:12, AV). Would that God bless the nation in which his church is faithful!_


----------



## Sven

Pergamum said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most abused verses is "let the children come unto me" and somehow supporting infant baptism from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually used to say that they are considered part of the covenant community, the minor premise of a paedobaptist syllogism (Major: All covenant members are baptized; Minor: children of believers are covenant members; etc.).
> 
> I realize you would still disagree with that, but it's far from a _twisting_ to use that for paedobaptism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still twisting it. Come on, admit it...just a little bit.
Click to expand...


I don't know of any paedo-baptist who says that this verse means that we ought to baptise children. What we do say is that this verse is one of many that teach that God includes children in covenant membership. It would be Scripture twisting to deny this.

-----Added 6/24/2009 at 08:25:02 EST-----

2 Tim. 2:15 (KJV) "rightly dividing the word of truth.

I did want to maybe take issue with the Rev. 3:20. Many reformed folk today want to deny that this is any sort of invitation by Christ. I understand that the door is not the door to the heart; however, historically the Reformed have understood this verse as a gracious invitation by Christ. James Durham says, "The offer of this gospel is … set out under the similitude of a standing and knocking and calling hard at sinners’ doors (Rev 3:20, Behold, I stand at the door and knock; if any man will hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and sup with him, and he with me) … which is an earnest invitation to make way for Christ Jesus, wanting nothing but an entry into the heart, whereby we may see how Christ comes in the gospel, and is laid to folks hands." (Christ Crucified, 80)


----------



## kalawine

Confessor said:


> WaywardNowHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbryant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romans 8:28 - And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose (ESV). Too often this is used by well meaning Christians to try and provide comfort to those in grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the correct interpretation of that verse to be used only in the context of salvation? Even still, I've used that verse to comfort fellow brethren, knowing that no matter what happens here on earth, in the end we will be with Christ for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it doesn't apply to reprobates.
Click to expand...


 Right on! And I believe that it is often (falsely) applied to reprobates.


----------



## Pergamum

Sven said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually used to say that they are considered part of the covenant community, the minor premise of a paedobaptist syllogism (Major: All covenant members are baptized; Minor: children of believers are covenant members; etc.).
> 
> I realize you would still disagree with that, but it's far from a _twisting_ to use that for paedobaptism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still twisting it. Come on, admit it...just a little bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of any paedo-baptist who says that this verse means that we ought to baptise children. What we do say is that this verse is one of many that teach that God includes children in covenant membership. It would be Scripture twisting to deny this.
> 
> -----Added 6/24/2009 at 08:25:02 EST-----
> 
> 2 Tim. 2:15 (KJV) "rightly dividing the word of truth.
> 
> I did want to maybe take issue with the Rev. 3:20. Many reformed folk today want to deny that this is any sort of invitation by Christ. I understand that the door is not the door to the heart; however, historically the Reformed have understood this verse as a gracious invitation by Christ. James Durham says, "The offer of this gospel is … set out under the similitude of a standing and knocking and calling hard at sinners’ doors (Rev 3:20, Behold, I stand at the door and knock; if any man will hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and sup with him, and he with me) … which is an earnest invitation to make way for Christ Jesus, wanting nothing but an entry into the heart, whereby we may see how Christ comes in the gospel, and is laid to folks hands." (Christ Crucified, 80)
Click to expand...


Jesus says nothing about covenant membership when he invites children unto him.


----------



## Confessor

Pergamum said:


> Jesus says nothing about covenant membership when he invites children unto him.



Again, when I brought that up, I was not trying to provide a quick silver-bullet argument for paedobaptism. I was just demonstrating that it's not an example of Scripture _twisting_; it's not as if people are so obviously wrong when they utilize that passage.


----------



## Pergamum

We would differ there.


----------



## mvdm

> Secondly do you mean as charitable as this was by Mr Van der Molen to those who embrace Two Kingdom Theology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John 18:36:
> 
> "My kingdom is not of this world."
> 
> Herman Bavinck counters the oft-encountered dualistic twist of Jesus' words:
> 
> Christ has indeed stated that his kingdom is not of this world, but he is not a spiritual king in the sense that he has absolutely no interest in external and earthly things. On the contrary, he assumed a fully human nature and came into the world not to condemn the world but to save it. Christ planted his kingdom in that world and made sure that it could exist in it, and, like leaven, have a transforming impact in all areas of life.”
Click to expand...


There are variances among 2k-ers, some more radical than others. If the version of 2k that you hold can yet affirm Bavinck's quote, then I don't see why you find this "uncharitable". If you don't affirm Bavinck, then I can certainly understand your reaction.


----------



## Caroline

I can't believe no one has mentioned this one yet: james 4:2
"... ye have not because ye ask not"


----------



## Sven

Pergamum said:


> Jesus says nothing about covenant membership when he invites children unto him.



2 Things: 1. The parents were bringing their children to Jesus to be blessed. This was in no conceivable way any sort of baby dedication. Remeber these were Jews. Blessing and covenant go hand in hand. 2. Jesus Christ IS the covenant (Isa. 42:6).


----------



## smhbbag

> 2 Things: 1.



At first reading your post, I thought you were making a joke, citing a "scripture" people use that's not in the Bible....from the book of Second Things, Chapter 1.


----------



## Sven

smhbbag said:


> 2 Things: 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first reading your post, I thought you were making a joke, citing a "scripture" people use that's not in the Bible....from the book of Second Things, Chapter 1.
Click to expand...


----------



## rpavich

On the "cold or hot" thing?

I thought that Jesus was referring to the two neighboring region Churches Colassae and Hireopolis; both "good" churches, and both known for a certain thing: Hot springs, at one, and a cold water supply at the other, so when he refers to the water supply, He's indirectly speaking of the two churches and it really has nothing to do with their attitude; on fire or indifferent.

In other words...

"I would that you were either like the good church at Colassae or Hireopolis and not like you are!"

that's the way I heard it and it makes more sense to me than Jesus saying "I wish you were devoted to me or reprobate!"


----------



## Grimmson

Am surprised no one done 2 Peter 3:9, because it is one of the most common I hear from the pulpit. I just implied it in another post. Most people use it to say that God wishes to save everyone instead of looking at it in its eschatological background to why Christ has not returned yet; which is because He does not wish for any of us, his church, to perish and is waiting for all of us whom he died for to repent. 

“The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.” (NKJV)


----------



## rpavich

Yes yes yes..
*
Make it stop!! Please oh please Make it stop!!*

I've heard *all of these *from the church I just left, and most of my Christian friends (none are reformed)

If even bring up the fact that these are taken out of context...

I'm slapped down like Michael Jordan slaps a basketball!


----------



## Grimmson

Sorry Robert, one more. I just ran across this in one of the blogs here and that from Rev. 22:18. Many try to apply the passage to the entire body of the Bible, but the context and genre makes it to apply only to Revelations.


----------



## Confessor

Grimmson said:


> Sorry Robert, one more. I just ran across this in one of the blogs here and that from Rev. 22:18. Many try to apply the passage to the entire body of the Bible, but the context and genre makes it to apply only to Revelations.



I had always heard that it referred to the whole Bible, but I never knew why.


----------



## rpavich

Do we get a prize for the first one to work all of these twistings into a conversation?


----------



## Grimmson

Confessor said:


> Grimmson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Robert, one more. I just ran across this in one of the blogs here and that from Rev. 22:18. Many try to apply the passage to the entire body of the Bible, but the context and genre makes it to apply only to Revelations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had always heard that it referred to the whole Bible, but I never knew why.
Click to expand...


As the song in Fiddler on the Roof would sing, "Tradition!" If you want me to go over why in detail its only for Revelations I can.


----------



## Denton Elliott

Thanks to all who participated! I think I got more than 10 common twistings with a dash of inter-denominational infighting mixed in!


I have decided to take a few off my list and add some others that some of you have mentioned that are good...err bad...examples.


----------



## William Price

John 14:9, "Jesus said to him, "Have I been with you so long, and you still do not know me, Philip? Whoever has seen me has seen the Father. How can you say, 'Show us the Father'?"

One of the verses used by Oneness Pentecostalism to deny the Trinity. Talk about twisting. It's a car wreck involving three eighteen wheelers, two police cars, and a Krispy Kreme delivery van.


----------



## Denton Elliott




----------



## Jake

Grimmson said:


> Sorry Robert, one more. I just ran across this in one of the blogs here and that from Rev. 22:18. Many try to apply the passage to the entire body of the Bible, but the context and genre makes it to apply only to Revelations.



Well, I have seen that quite a bit. However, even if that is only to be taken in context of Revelation (no s! it matters), we also have somewhat of a parallel in Proverbs:

Proverbs 30 NASB
5 Every word of God is tested;
He is a shield to those who take refuge in Him. 
6 Do not add to His words
Or He will reprove you, and you will be proved a liar.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Jake said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A man _that hath_ friends must show himself friendly: and there is a friend _that_ sticketh closer than a brother."
> *Proverbs 18:24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many circles it is pushed (as in dogmatically) that "the friend that sticketh closer than a brother" is Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the case in my church (not reformed).
> 
> My music minister quoted it with the singing of this song the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a friend of God
> I am a friend of God
> I am a friend of God
> He calls me friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which I do not think is an appropriate song to sing during worship.
Click to expand...


Why not ? Content-wise, what does the song teach ?


----------



## JennyG

Webservant said:


> 1 John 4:8 - "...............God is love" (truncated)
> 
> God is cool, and would never send anyone to hell.



According to experience in this corner of the UK at least, -- should be right at the top of the list!


----------



## BoldBeliever

6) 2 Opinions 2:1-2

You have a god-shaped hole in your heart. So just ask Jesus into your heart.

Foul heretic! It's 1st Opinions! You are SO gonna lose your salvation!


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan

*Misquoting from the scriptures regarding the woman taken in adultery*



> 10Jesus stood up and said to her, "Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?" 11She said, "No one, Lord." And Jesus said, "Neither do I condemn you." [rest of verse omitted]. (John 8: 10 - 10 1/2)



Used by the "God is Luv" crowd, the argument being that anything you do is fine with God, He luvs you, forgives you, and accepts you "just as you are," and you can keep on living the way you were and no matter what you do, you and we are all going to Heaven.

Of course, the portion of verse 11 that states "go, and from now on sin no more" is not ever stated.


----------

